
Apple Special Event (Sept 2017) - HeinZawHtet
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2017/
======
dang
An announcement of an announcement, the most off-topic kind of offtopicness.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22announcement%20of%20an%20an...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22announcement%20of%20an%20announcement%22&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
askafriend
These events are like clockwork. You've got to ride out the unsubstantiated
pessimism and outrage before you can have a healthy, reasonable, productive
discussion about Apple and their role in technology and the world.

That's the price of admission for being such a cultural and economic force I
suppose.

I for one, am incredibly excited. Their last keynote was packed with stuff,
and it seems this one will be too. Lots to dissect.

Off the top of my head: iPhone, HomePod, Apple Watch, Apple TV,
iOS/macOS/watchOS/tvOS public releases, updates on their new APIs like
ARKit/CoreML, and whatever else they have up their sleeve.

~~~
LMYahooTFY
Are there particular views you see trending that are unsubstantiated?

I don't know why being pessimistic should matter.

~~~
Nuance
The main ones are that innovation has rotted and quality has slipped after
Steve Jobs.

~~~
nailer
Honestly the new iPhone's main design - the screen occupying most of the front
- is a continuation of something Samsung took mainstream in the S6 Edge, S7
and S8. I love iOS and the iPhone but I do feel things slowing down.

------
jamesrom
In events gone by, Apple has hidden little hints or easter eggs in their
invitations.

I can't help but see a blurry MacBook through the Apple. Like it's some kind
of looking glass...

~~~
hartator
Let's hope! It can be also 2 iPhones.

~~~
mturmon
Hints at infrared face detection to me.

------
letalvoj
I always loved the announcements back in the Jobs era. Nowadays, even though
they try hard, it just misses the magic.

------
splitbrain
> Requirements: Live streaming uses Apple’s HTTP Live Streaming (HLS)
> technology. HLS requires an iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch with Safari on iOS
> 7.0 or later, a Mac with Safari 6.0.5 or later on OS X v10.8.5 or later, or
> a PC with Microsoft Edge on Windows 10.

So this event is only intended for people who already are Apple customers? MS
Edge as the only other way seems very weird.

How common is this HLS thing, what would be the more open alternative and what
advantages do they believe HLS has over it?

~~~
Osmium
This question is asked literally every time there's an Apple event :)

HTTP Live Streaming streams can be viewed with VLC. It's also a open
standard[0] (though not yet a formal standard); it's not proprietary.

[0]
[https://developer.apple.com/streaming/](https://developer.apple.com/streaming/)

------
usaphp
I really hope they release some ar glasses or something. I've been working on
the arkit since they announced it and I can't express enough how excited I am
about AR.

~~~
synaesthesisx
Perhaps this will be the "Big Bang" for consumer AR that everyone has been
hoping for. Whatever they have up their sleeves, I genuinely have a feeling
it's going to be big this year.

Institutional investment in Apple is at an all time high as well. Perhaps they
know what's coming as well...

~~~
burger_moon
Amazon and Google both have the voice devices as well which have been very
successful so perhaps they're launching a similar product.

I'm definitely hoping for something AR though.

~~~
adamnemecek
Does anyone legit use the voice assistants?

~~~
agildehaus
I use Google Assistant through my Google Home daily. For simple fact lookups,
setting timers, playing music, asking for a video from YouTube or Netflix, and
most recently making outgoing phone calls when my phone is elsewhere.

For everything else my phone is easier. It's very good at the above list
though.

Oddly I don't use the assistant much on my phone. Usually when I have a screen
in front of me I want to be more detailed than the assistants currently allow.

------
ramshanker
Chrome: Your browser doesn’t support live streaming of the event.

So which one support it?

~~~
supermdguy
Safari? :)

~~~
supermdguy
Just saw this at the bottom

> Requirements: Live streaming uses Apple’s HTTP Live Streaming (HLS)
> technology. HLS requires an iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch with Safari on iOS
> 9.0 or later, a Mac with Safari on macOS v10.11 or later, or a PC with
> Microsoft Edge on Windows 10. Streaming via Apple TV requires an Apple TV
> (2nd or 3rd generation) with software 6.2 or later or an Apple TV (4th
> generation).

------
letalvoj
Why is there the Czech national flag in the Apple logo?

------
unicornporn
It's a placeholder page for an event with nothing but a date. It's twelve days
left. It's on the top of the front page.

This is too contemporary.

~~~
jamesrom
It's news.

------
simplexion
_frothing at mouth_

------
hoodoof
This event will prove whether or not Apple really is serious about keeping
Macintosh fresh and not stagnant.

I'm not yet convinced that their recent claims that "Mac matters" will be
maintained in the long or even medium term.

~~~
zippergz
The fall event is always about iOS.

~~~
hoodoof
That's my point. So much is about iOS - it's the first class citizen.

